# Attitude and mood with TRT..



## OldnFat (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm starting TRT  tomorrow.. People continue to tell me I will feel better..  Well I think I feel pretty good now. Have I always felt crappy and didn't know it?? What can I expect from the treatment?? I have nothing to compare how I feel now and what I will feel like in the future.


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 18, 2015)

There are so many factors involved in feeling shitty.  TRT is not magic.  Don't expect to feel like superman.  You have to get in shape, eat right, get sleep, and have a good training plan first.  It should, however, enhance your overall sense of well being to some extent but I don't know your situation.


----------



## OldnFat (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!! I bumped my introduction post to the top in the new members introduction forum. It has some pics and my weight loss...   My T score was 311 taken Friday... I would like to be in the 800 area for 6 months or so then drop to 700ish. I Guess I will address that with my Dr..


----------

